# tecumseh HSK600 1627S won't prime



## craney89 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello everybody. I have a MTD snowblower with a Tecumseh HSK600 1627S engine. If I prime it and choke it, it won't start. It I spray fuel or starter/conditioner in the intake it starts up and stays running. Apparently the carb is working so I don think it requires a carb cleaning but it just won't pime. Any Ideas? Thanks in advance


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

check your primer lines for leaks.


----------



## ToroGuy (Jan 12, 2014)

Also not uncommon for the primer line to come right off of the carb. Check if its still attached.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, primer lines come unhooked from either end, break or crack. Also, primer bulbs go bad so make sure yours isn't split. If you go to replace the primer lines be careful how you pull it off because sometimes the fittings are plastic and brittle. Might be a good idea to use a knife and slit the old line up the side before yanking on it.

Most auto parts stores should have new lines for pretty cheap. I know the larger 1/4" fuel line is around $1.50 / foot so the primer line should be less than that.

If yours is long enough you can cut off the bad section and connect it back together.


----------



## craney89 (Jan 16, 2014)

Well I went and fixed it at lunch. That was the problem db9938 split in the primer line right where it hooks on to the carb. thanks for the info.


----------



## craney89 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks to you too Shryp and Toroguy


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When it's warmer out (spring) you might want to just replace the line. It's cheap and on most pretty easy to remove the cover the primer bulb is mounted in so you don't have an issue when it's minus twenty five next winter !!!
Take it or a chunk of it to a local auto parts store and for 2-3 bucks you're good for another decade.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Good news. If it does break again, then simply butt-tape the new piece to the old, and use the old to pull the new through. Just be patient, and you may want to warm up that new piece to make it more pliable.


----------

